# Peppermint is getting close;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Peppermint is getting close. My bet is tonight. Her udder is very full, she has no ligs, and she wants to be by herself... She is in the kidding pen Got the boys moved up front just in the nick of time. Hoping she will wait until I get home from my afternoon school bus run...;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :leap: How exciting!! Here you go again!! I want a turn....lol....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome! Good luck kidding hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh;( Nothing yet, but she's ready... Anytime... I think it's going to be a long night....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Starting to get a little worried 
Nothing yet, but she is acting fine, eating her hay and alfalfa pellets. I let her out with the rest of the girls for a few hours. She had some contractions, and she is opening up some, could that possibly be pre labor, or should I be worried?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think she's playing with me the little stinker;-) She went out grazing with the others today, and ate her dinner etc... She can go anytime... Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, gone for 4.5 hrs this morning and look what I found???







2 girls and a boy;-)


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww beautiful! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Well, gone for 4.5 hrs this morning and look what I found??? 2 girls and a boy;-)


That's the way to do it! No muss, no fuss, and - most importantly - no problems! :laugh: Congratulations on your new additions! :thumbup: They're awful cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Textbook is the best! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

